# OBS and clapton coils.



## Nick (19/1/17)

Morning guys, I bought a OBS a while back, love the tank for no other reason than it will not leak and is easy to build, when I bought the OBS I got two Clapton coils with it, I use a joytech evic Vtwo mini 75w as my everyday, I vape at around 20 watts .3/.4 ohms and I get everything I need from the vape and the battery last around 8 hours before a recharge, the thing is the claptons are sitting there screaming use me... not sure what the build of the claptons is but want to know what wattage I would need to fire these things up they look huge, and is the Evic up to the job..


----------



## Kalashnikov (19/1/17)

definetly not bud. Those coils need 60Watts plus. They are excellent coils tho. Save them for when you get a dual battery mod


----------



## Nick (19/1/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> definetly not bud. Those coils need 60Watts plus. They are excellent coils tho. Save them for when you get a dual battery mod


Thanks Kalashnikov, not a fan of huge Mods unfortunately , so supplementary question, what's a good mini size dual battery Mod, and can I build small Clapton coils.


----------



## Keith Milton (19/1/17)

A good Dual battery mod is the Sigeli 213 Fuschai and yes you can build Claptons depending on the size of wire available.


----------



## Nick (19/1/17)

Keith Milton said:


> A good Dual battery mod is the Sigeli 213 Fuschai and yes you can build Claptons depending on the size of wire available.


 Hi Clapton's for the Evic I mean, (just to confirm)


----------



## Keith Milton (20/1/17)

Yes the 213 will run the Clapton's comfortably and still give the power you need.


----------



## Mahir (20/1/17)

Since you like the Evic, there is a dual 18650 Evic mod with an option to use 1 or 2 18650 batts. Also, Joyetech just released a new Evic called the Primo if I'm not mistaken. Looks awesome that mod. Dual battery, 200w, accommodates 25mm attys and has a leather finish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

